# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Nutrobal MK-677

## Mountainman360

Anyone have any success stories with this as a research Chem? Does it actually work as advertised? I just heard about it and am looking for input. Any info would be great. Thanks!

----------


## Marginal

Trying it now but unsure of effects/results

----------


## Mountainman360

> Trying it now but unsure of effects/results


How long have you been on it? And what dosage? I've heard 25mg a day in the morning is the norm. One of the first things people notice is increased appetite even minutes after the first dose. From all the research I've done it sounds like a promising compound. Lots of scientific studies to prove it online.

----------


## davidtheman100

> Anyone have any success stories with this as a research Chem? Does it actually work as advertised? I just heard about it and am looking for input. Any info would be great. Thanks!


Brands etc idk.. but if you're getting real product it's proven to increase levels but results are little to none in terms of muscle gaining as far as what i've read.. I went on a tandom of reading about 50 logs on it one night and it seemed the only websites who got "great results" from any brand of mk677 were the brand names who sponsored the website..Meaning even liquid horse sh*t would have gotten a good review on their own board..So just some food for the thought

----------


## davidtheman100

Stuff is expensive too

----------


## Mountainman360

Yea I feel like it's like that with most boards, people talk very highly of their sponsors. I use evolution peptides for all my research chems and they just came out with mk 677 so I think I'll try it to see if I get any of the sides people are talking about. They've been good to me so far so we'll see. I'll definitely make a log when I do

----------


## Ashop

> How long have you been on it? And what dosage? I've heard 25mg a day in the morning is the norm. One of the first things people notice is increased appetite even minutes after the first dose. From all the research I've done it sounds like a promising compound. Lots of scientific studies to prove it online.


Its one that has my interest and it does look promising.

----------


## Mountainman360

I can't believe no one here has tried it. Arr needs to step up their game and come out with it so people on here will start posting their experiences.

----------


## ghost14

I am using mk-677 since April I think. I use 0.6-0.7 of 25mg in the evening, pre bed. Bigger dose makes me to lethargic during the day, I also weight ca 120 
Lbs. This is mainly for recovery from a bad injury, but I am doing PT and started cycling again. 

What I can say that from observed fat loss, which was not my purpose, just side effect, it seems to be more efficient than ipamorelin plus mod grf 5-6 times daily. A bit more effective than similar dosing of ghrp2 and mod grf, but without sleeping problems. Hunger is similar or less than on ghrp2, but I take mk677 pre bed, ghrp2 was daily. Water retention is smaller than on ghrp2.
I also gained some muscles, some wanted some unwanted, it is rather gradual process.

I buy raw powder and dissolve it myself, so this way it seems cheaper than peptides plus syringes. although I still take ipamorelin pre bed, as I have some left and it adds up to better sleep. And I don't have many visible injection traces, which I don't want to show at PT.

----------


## Mountainman360

> I am using mk-677 since April I think. I use 0.6-0.7 of 25mg in the evening, pre bed. Bigger dose makes me to lethargic during the day, I also weight ca 120 Lbs. This is mainly for recovery from a bad injury, but I am doing PT and started cycling again. What I can say that from observed fat loss, which was not my purpose, just side effect, it seems to be more efficient than ipamorelin plus mod grf 5-6 times daily. A bit more effective than similar dosing of ghrp2 and mod grf, but without sleeping problems. Hunger is similar or less than on ghrp2, but I take mk677 pre bed, ghrp2 was daily. Water retention is smaller than on ghrp2. I also gained some muscles, some wanted some unwanted, it is rather gradual process. I buy raw powder and dissolve it myself, so this way it seems cheaper than peptides plus syringes. although I still take ipamorelin pre bed, as I have some left and it adds up to better sleep. And I don't have many visible injection traces, which I don't want to show at PT.


Great info! Finally someone with some experience with this. So you've been taking this for about 3 months? When did you start to notice the effects? I think if I was to start I would continue for a good 6 months of not longer depending on how I respond to it.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I have seriously been looking into this one. I always associated oral GH secretagogues as bullshit to be honest. This one, however, has some fairly intriguing research behind it. I see one thing that looks like an issue with it. That is its effects on PRL, cortisol and GHIH. It seems like pretty quickly it stopps working if you dont cycle it. Id run it 5 days on, 2 days off to prevent this. 25mg/day, 5days on, 2 days off would be my go and Id stank it with cjc1295. Thats right, cjc1295 with DAC. It would be nice to have a GH protocol with peptides and this compound that actually worked and didn't require becoming a pincushion The cjc1295/mk677 might just be the answer to that.

----------


## Mountainman360

> I have seriously been looking into this one. I always associated oral GH secretagogues as bullshit to be honest. This one, however, has some fairly intriguing research behind it. I see one thing that looks like an issue with it. That is its effects on PRL, cortisol and GHIH. It seems like pretty quickly it stopps working if you dont cycle it. Id run it 5 days on, 2 days off to prevent this. 25mg/day, 5days on, 2 days off would be my go and Id stank it with cjc1295. Thats right, cjc1295 with DAC. It would be nice to have a GH protocol with peptides and this compound that actually worked and didn't require becoming a pincushion The cjc1295/mk677 might just be the answer to that.


I've seen a lot of other boards say the exact same thing about the 5 on 2 off protocol. I think I'll implement that as well when the time comes. Also heard a lot about stacking it with cjc1295 so might have to check that as well. I'm really excited about this compound, I never really looked into hgh that much before but when I heard about this It piqued my interest, now I've been doing my research and I can't wait to try it out. 
This also seems like it would be a great addition to a pct protocol, to aid in maintaining gains made on cycle by reducing muscle wasting ect. Which is one of the reasons it was created.

----------


## tice1212

....

----------


## mark woods

Well guys my experience with this is 25mg pre bed for a month got my igf1 score from 125 to 216..now that's impressive considering 4 months supply is $200,now results are the bloat is serious the hunger is as serious,I am having some of the best pumps ever and I'm cruising at the moment on trt and t3,I'm on another forum and this stuff is getting alot of positive feedback with only 1 lad saying he had stomach issues other than that all good and the few who got bloods all increased both gh n igf1.it's also not sold by any of the board sponsors

----------


## jasondd1

Can this be used in conjunction with ipam and cjc1295 no dac? I pin 4 times a day just curious if this could be added to it at night only.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Can this be used in conjunction with ipam and cjc1295 no dac? I pin 4 times a day just curious if this could be added to it at night only.


You could add it into that protocol yes. I would stack it with the cjc for sure. The ipam would more be optional. MK is a ghrp just as ipam is. I am not sure how much benefit you would get stacking the cjc with 2 ghrps over one. That is a question that perhaps only the experience of trying the cjc/ipam stack with and without the mk can answer.

----------


## ghost14

> Great info! Finally someone with some experience with this. So you've been taking this for about 3 months? When did you start to notice the effects? I think if I was to start I would continue for a good 6 months of not longer depending on how I respond to it.


Sorry for so late reply, I had some hard time and life issues. As I looked at my notes, I started taking it almost mid April, started from 0.3x25 mg dose and within a week built until 0.5-0.6x25 mg. I think beginning of June I notice decreased "chest" size, which was not welcomed effect, my bra cub size reduced by one, it generally corresponds to decreased over all fat. Mid June I noticed decreased abs fat in the mirror, at the end of June I even measured it with calipers, went 14-15 mm which is not bad for a person (female) bedridden for 2 years I think. Now I think it is even smaller. 

Last four weeks I was generally much more active, with pt exercises, stretching and 5-7 h a week of stationary bike. My legs look much more muscular and less fatty, I gained 3 cm since Jan, of which 2 cm were last 2-3 months. But it may be attributed to muscle memory, I still have 4 cm to gain to be at my pre injury size, and fat should be reduced at least twice, it was less than 1 cm mid hip, now it is 2 cm, was 3-4 in January. As far as fat loss mk-677 seems more effective in my case than ghrp2 modgrf combo, although the latter gave me increased bra size which was more than welcomed, maybe due to prolactine sides. Maybe I should use the both :Wink:

----------


## davidtheman100

The people on gh15 are loving mk677 as well

----------


## Joco71

> I've seen a lot of other boards say the exact same thing about the 5 on 2 off protocol. I think I'll implement that as well when the time comes. Also heard a lot about stacking it with cjc1295 so might have to check that as well. I'm really excited about this compound, I never really looked into hgh that much before but when I heard about this It piqued my interest, now I've been doing my research and I can't wait to try it out. 
> This also seems like it would be a great addition to a pct protocol, to aid in maintaining gains made on cycle by reducing muscle wasting ect. Which is one of the reasons it was created.


So is it a oral ?

----------


## tice1212

> So is it a oral ?


Yeah its an oral long acting ghrp. 24hr half life

----------


## jimmyinkedup

This one needs to be tried by some reputable people and the effects reported. The issue right now is it is difficult to separate the shilling and marketing hype from the true effects. I am def interested in trying this as it does have some decent data supporting potential effectiveness but it is also just now becoming heavily marketed and hyped so you have to really be careful about believing all that is currently being written on the forums abut it etc. The marketing hype machine is in full effect right now with this one so time and reputable reports from reliable, trustworthy users is something I will be watching. I have talked to a couple people here that are going to be trying it and I am also going to be giving it a go in the somewhat near future. I am curious what the guys I have talked to will report.

----------


## mark woods

> This one needs to be tried by some reputable people and the effects reported. The issue right now is it is difficult to separate the shilling and marketing hype from the true effects. I am def interested in trying this as it does have some decent data supporting potential effectiveness but it is also just now becoming heavily marketed and hyped so you have to really be careful about believing all that is currently being written on the forums abut it etc. The marketing hype machine is in full effect right now with this one so time and reputable reports from reliable, trustworthy users is something I will be watching. I have talked to a couple people here that are going to be trying it and I am also going to be giving it a go in the somewhat near future. I am curious what the guys I have talked to will report.


Well jimmy I gave my toughts on it..and what made me try it was the fact some guy put up bloodwork on another forum that put him approx 10/15 % above both max gh and igf1 levels and few others,so me figuring high levels of these hormones would be beneficial I decided to try it,now I had previous bloodwork and I bought 2 btls which was $100 delivered (with a discount) and it brought my igf1 score from 125 to 218 max being 234 so nearly double and I'm 36,so for the life of me I can't figure out how this stuff isn't been used ALOT more but it is gathering pace on the other board with all (except 1)reporting good stuff and a few with bloodwork and the same results!

----------


## Mountainman360

This stuff sounds really promising. Only trying it for myself will tell. Thanks for all the info everyone, if anyone else has any experience or decides to give it a go post up your results!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well jimmy I gave my toughts on it..and what made me try it was the fact some guy put up bloodwork on another forum that put him approx 10/15 % above both max gh and igf1 levels and few others,so me figuring high levels of these hormones would be beneficial I decided to try it,now I had previous bloodwork and I bought 2 btls which was $100 delivered (with a discount) and it brought my igf1 score from 125 to 218 max being 234 so nearly double and I'm 36,so for the life of me I can't figure out how this stuff isn't been used ALOT more but it is gathering pace on the other board with all (except 1)reporting good stuff and a few with bloodwork and the same results!


I am willing to be a female guinea pig! Looks promising.

----------


## lukeguy62

> Well guys my experience with this is 25mg pre bed for a month got my igf1 score from 125 to 216..now that's impressive considering 4 months supply is $200,now results are the bloat is serious the hunger is as serious,I am having some of the best pumps ever and I'm cruising at the moment on trt and t3,I'm on another forum and this stuff is getting alot of positive feedback with only 1 lad saying he had stomach issues other than that all good and the few who got bloods all increased both gh n igf1.it's also not sold by any of the board sponsors


Hey can you pm me the source you and your friends used. Thanks

----------


## sbevans311

What can i use for a quad tear? First doc was a hack and my ortho redid it in feb. What can hel p me recover?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk

----------


## TRA

> What can i use for a quad tear? First doc was a hack and my ortho redid it in feb. What can hel p me recover?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


You should repost under Injury and Rehab section.

----------


## sbevans311

I am having trouble finding it?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk

----------


## MACHINE5150

At 20mg a day (10mg pre-work @ 4pm then again pre bed at 10pm) I got a noticed pump in just two days , after a week weight was up 7 pounds (intercellular water).
Strength and endurance has gone WAY up.
Plan was to run it for 8 weeks but hernia issue forcedme to stop.

Going to start again in a couple weeks , plan on doing before and during IGF labs to see exactly what it does.
Plan for the off season is to take 2iu HGH in the AM , 4iu 3pm , train at 4pm then take the full 20mg at 11pm.

I prefer the caps as the liquid taste terrible and gives me indigestion

----------

